# PC configuration for daily use under 35k



## techh (Jul 4, 2018)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: I am blogger and I spent most of time in front of computer. I use Google Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Vivaldi browsers and watch YouTube videos.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 35k. It can be a extended if configuration gives 2 or 3 years extra life.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Windows 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans:Hard drive is already available, new one not needed.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:No. LG 16 Inch LED Monitor 1366*768.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Don't want to buy hard drive,  SSD ,monitor, keyboard and mouse as they're with me.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: next week

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: No, yes will be built by assembler

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:Ongole, andhra pradesh.  No won't be buying locally, planning to buy in CTC from hyderabad. Open to buying online but not sure I get lowest price.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I've these on my mind.
i5-8400 or i5-8600k, want to take i5-8400 it comes with a fan, where latter doesn't. I also need to find a suitable or compatible fan for i5-8600k processor, I've no idea about that. I don't want to overclock CPU. But system will be running most of the day in 24 days. My current configuration is
i3-2100, 4GB RAM, Intel HD graphics.
I plan to take 8GB RAM, depending on cost and budget said above I decide on 2*8GB (have kingston DDD4 Fury in mind)


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2018)

Like I said before, I don't think new system will be significantly better for your need. Even if you want to buy a new one, i5 is too much for your need. And 4GB is good enough, you don't need 8GB and definitely not 16GB.

BTW, Your current rig works fine, right? If it works fine, you can upgrade when it's giving trouble or dies.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2018)

Save money. Newer config won't be a significant upgrade over current system like @nac said. If needed get another similar 4 GB stick. Do a dust cleanup, replace the thermal compound with a good quality one and make sure current cabinet has at least 2 same fans for 1 intake - 1 exhaust config.


----------



## techh (Jul 4, 2018)

nac said:


> Like I said before, I don't think new system will be significantly better for your need. Even if you want to buy a new one, i5 is too much for your need. And 4GB is good enough, you don't need 8GB and definitely not 16GB.
> 
> BTW, Your current rig works fine, right? If it works fine, you can upgrade when it's giving trouble or dies.


Seems I'm getting trolled here. That's what I feel. Last time when I asked, I wanted to get a new config, but postponed then.

It feels time for me as Chrome with just two windows with more tabs open is just eating memory and hanging, feel like very slow.  I don't want to buy anything for another 5 0r 6 years If I choose a new CPU now. The current configuration worked and working since 8 years, its time to move to new processor and Higher RAM. Actually I am visiting Hyderabad anyway for personal reasons next week, I wanted to take the new PC also.
Considering new applications like multi-process Firefox, uses more RAM and the latest apps of  Techsmith- Snagit 2018 and Camtasia 2018- consumes more memory and requires good CPU.
If you're an Windows 10 insider, then PC requires good configuration, I am an insider, but not currently running insider builds. You definitely feel the difference with Windows 10, Firefox, Chrome and Techsmith products they draw more processing power and memory.


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2018)

No, we're not trolling. I am using a decade old system with just 1GB memory. After adding SSD, my system is much faster. 
Yeah, screen capture tool could use more memory. You're vlogging?
Download this one and see your system usage and decide.


----------



## techh (Jul 4, 2018)

I use snagit for screen captures and I also post videos on YouTube channel using Snagit and Camtasia. I am aware of my system configuration. But the apps I use are getting more memory intensive.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2018)

techh said:


> Seems I'm getting trolled here. That's what I feel. Last time when I asked, I wanted to get a new config, but postponed then.


Umm, you won't need a completely new system for these tasks:


techh said:


> *1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
> Ans: I am blogger and I spent most of time in front of computer. I use Google Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Vivaldi browsers and watch YouTube videos.


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2018)

techh said:


> I use snagit for screen captures and I also post videos on YouTube channel using Snagit and Camtasia. I am aware of my system configuration. But the apps I use are getting more memory intensive.


Screen capturing and editing those videos before uploading are CPU/memory intensive things which you didn't say in your opening post. 
If only memory usage is shooting up, increase memory then.
No offense, that tool is not for knowing system configuration. That's for how much your system uses things like CPU, memory...
Like this. You see my CPU usage here, when I took this snapshot I was running about 20 browser tabs, couple of office documents. Since all I have is 1GB, almost always my memory usage stays above 90%
*i.imgur.com/dDoEIcY.png

Anyhow, choice and money is yours. Since you're keen on i5,

i5 8400
ASUS B360 Prime Plus
Corsair vengeance 8GB DDR4 2667mhz or higher

These will cost about 30k. Pick up a good PSU at least bronze rated, someone here will help you with brand/model. A good PSU and cabinet should cost less than 7k.


----------



## techh (Jul 5, 2018)

I can see this when I ran Hwinfo sensors


----------



## techh (Jul 5, 2018)

With Chrome freezing with two windows open I am able to grab a screenshot


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2018)

With just two tabs, chrome is consuming 3 gigs of ram?
Anyway, run longer not just few minutes. If your typical working hours is 6-8 hours, run for the whole 8 hours.

There are few things you can do to speed up your system. Do it if you're interested and if you haven't done it already.
Use cccleaner to clear cache/cookies and fix registry issue if there is any.
Defrag and scan you hdd/ssd
Uninstall apps you don't need
Google askvg tutorial for make your computer faster and follow the instructions.
If your system still slow, you can do a clean installation of windows again and see.


----------



## Minion (Jul 5, 2018)

Intel® Core™ i5-8400 Desktop Processor-13,000
Gigabyte B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI-10,000
Corsair 8GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D2600C16-6,400
Corsair TX550M-5500
Corsair SPEC-ALPHA White-Red-4,700


----------



## techh (Jul 5, 2018)

Minion said:


> Intel® Core™ i5-8400 Desktop Processor-13,000
> Gigabyte B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI-10,000
> Corsair 8GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D2600C16-6,400
> Corsair TX550M-5500
> Corsair SPEC-ALPHA White-Red-4,700


Which is best i5 8400 or i5-8500 or i5-8600k, If I go with i5-8600k can I get stock cooler for it as I don;t plan to OC it. Seen some threads with heating issues for for i5-8400.


----------



## techh (Jul 5, 2018)

nac said:


> With just two tabs, chrome is consuming 3 gigs of ram?
> Anyway, run longer not just few minutes. If your typical working hours is 6-8 hours, run for the whole 8 hours.
> 
> There are few things you can do to speed up your system. Do it if you're interested and if you haven't done it already.
> ...


I said Chrome with two windows, not two tabs. Its not your fault to suggest optimize PC performance, but you should know users are more advanced and have knowledge about these. I am a tech blogger, I know all the things, I optimized  my Windows 10 already.


----------



## Minion (Jul 5, 2018)

techh said:


> Which is best i5 8400 or i5-8500 or i5-8600k, If I go with i5-8600k can I get stock cooler for it as I don;t plan to OC it. Seen some threads with heating issues for for i5-8400.


i5 8400 is more than enough for you.

About overheating I heard Intel stock cooler are garbage I suggest you to first use stock cooler if you face any issue then change it with better aftermarket cooler


----------



## techh (Jul 5, 2018)

Which shop should I approach in CTC, secunderabad?  Any users here resident in Hyderabad and tell me the shop that offer best prices, I want them to assemble the system also.


----------



## techh (Jul 5, 2018)

Which motherboard?Want to get one below 10k, don't play games, so avoid unnecessary features.
*Intel H310M-H HDMI & VGA Port Ultra Durable motherboard with GIGABYTE 8118 Gaming LAN, 
MSI LGA 1151 (300 Series) Intel H310 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s Micro ATX Intel Motherboard (H310M PRO-VDH)*

*ASUS PRIME B360M-K LGA 1151 (300 Series)*


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

techh said:


> Which motherboard?Want to get one below 10k, don't play games, so avoid unnecessary features.
> *Intel H310M-H HDMI & VGA Port Ultra Durable motherboard with GIGABYTE 8118 Gaming LAN,
> MSI LGA 1151 (300 Series) Intel H310 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s Micro ATX Intel Motherboard (H310M PRO-VDH)*
> 
> *ASUS PRIME B360M-K LGA 1151 (300 Series)*


Suggest which motherboard is best for me in the above. Thanks


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

techh said:


> Which motherboard?Want to get one below 10k, don't play games, so avoid unnecessary features.
> *Intel H310M-H HDMI & VGA Port Ultra Durable motherboard with GIGABYTE 8118 Gaming LAN,
> MSI LGA 1151 (300 Series) Intel H310 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s Micro ATX Intel Motherboard (H310M PRO-VDH)*
> 
> *ASUS PRIME B360M-K LGA 1151 (300 Series)*



H310 motherboards are budget motherboards my suggestion don't go below B360

You should not cheap out on motherboard as it is crucial part of computer and good quality motherboard comes with better components and are much durable than budget offerings  so I would suggest to get one I have suggested.


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

OK. Thanks. considering you suggested go for b360 can I go for *www.amazon.in/dp/B07BRM2K4K/, its priced at 8.4k on Amazon.  Can u suggest good SMPS as you suggested is way costly IMO. what's your take on this onw:CORSAIR SMPS VS450 - 450 WATT PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC  I also require someone to suggest a shop in CTC, secunderabad that offer best prices. Not sure, which shop to approach.


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

techh said:


> OK. Thanks. considering you suggested go for b360 can I go for *www.amazon.in/dp/B07BRM2K4K/, its priced at 8.4k on Amazon.  Can u suggest good SMPS as you suggested is way costly IMO. what's your take on this onw:CORSAIR SMPS VS450 - 450 WATT PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC  I also require someone to suggest a shop in CTC, secunderabad that offer best prices. Not sure, which shop to approach.



Get this mobo then
*Asus TUF B360-PLUS GAMING-9,000
*
VS is not good, for PSU get 
*Corsair CX430M-3,800*


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2018)

If you want to save money,you can go for a 8th gen core i3 cpu such as a i3 8100-it has more than adequate power to take care of all your computing needs.Since you're not going play any games anyway ,an i5 cpu will be a bit of an overkill for your system.

Btw is there any reason why you want to go with intel only and not AMD?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

techh said:


> OK. Thanks. considering you suggested go for b360 can I go for *www.amazon.in/dp/B07BRM2K4K/, its priced at 8.4k on Amazon.  Can u suggest good SMPS as you suggested is way costly IMO. what's your take on this onw:CORSAIR SMPS VS450 - 450 WATT PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC  I also require someone to suggest a shop in CTC, secunderabad that offer best prices. Not sure, which shop to approach.


Don't search for PC components on Amazon. They aren't priced good. VS series PSU is not recommended.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> If you want to save money,you can go for a 8th gen core i3 cpu such as a i3 8100-it has more than adequate power to take care of all your computing needs.Since you're not going play any games anyway ,an i5 cpu will be a bit of an overkill for your system.


He would probably edit the videos after recording them. i3 would be underpowered. IMO R5 1600 or R5 2400G should serve him better than intel counterparts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2018)

@Minion I think you meant CX450 & not CX430M.

@techh search prices on mdcomputers.in for reference & buy from them if you need to order online,they have quite positive feedback.Also an AMD system will be more futureproof if you plan to use your system beyond 3 years.Reason being intel change their socket type almost every year so if you need to change your mobo after 3 years(standard mobo warranty & in my experience it is usually the mobo that goes bad first) then you will be stuck with cheap or chinese oem mobos as no good quality mobo from a major brand will be available at that time for a 3 years old socket type.


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> If you want to save money,you can go for a 8th gen core i3 cpu such as a i3 8100-it has more than adequate power to take care of all your computing needs.Since you're not going play any games anyway ,an i5 cpu will be a bit of an overkill for your system.
> 
> Just a 5k margin between i5-8400 and i3-8100, considering spectra patches that somewhat low performance on Windows, the processor may not be overkill, as we go forward apps demand more modern hardware. Seems  Intel Turbo boost 2.0 is interesting. Is it a game changer? Why Intel not included it in i3?
> Btw is there any reason why you want to go with intel only and not AMD?


Nothing, but from the beginning I know more about Intel that AMD, that could be one reason.


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Minion I think you meant CX450 & not CX430M.
> 
> @techh search prices on mdcomputers.in for reference & buy from them if you need to order online,they have quite positive feedback.Also an AMD system will be more futureproof if you plan to use your system beyond 3 years.Reason being intel change their socket type almost every year so if you need to change your mobo after 3 years(standard mobo warranty & in my experience it is usually the mobo that goes bad first) then you will be stuck with cheap or chinese oem mobos as no good quality mobo from a major brand will be available at that time for a 3 years old socket type.


How about this one COOLER MASTER MWE 450 Smps - 450 Watt 80 Plus White Certification PSU With Active PFC


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

Minion said:


> Get this mobo then
> *Asus TUF B360-PLUS GAMING-9,000
> *
> VS is not good, for PSU get
> *Corsair CX430M-3,800*


that motherboard is intended for gaming, which I don't play. Please suggest a motherboard that doesn't required on my end.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

techh said:


> How about this one COOLER MASTER MWE 450 Smps - 450 Watt 80 Plus White Certification PSU With Active PFC


Still crap


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Still crap


CORSAIR SMPS CX450 - 450 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION ATX PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Minion I think you meant CX450 & not CX430M.
> 
> @techh search prices on mdcomputers.in for reference & buy from them if you need to order online,they have quite positive feedback.Also an AMD system will be more futureproof if you plan to use your system beyond 3 years.Reason being intel change their socket type almost every year so if you need to change your mobo after 3 years(standard mobo warranty & in my experience it is usually the mobo that goes bad first) then you will be stuck with cheap or chinese oem mobos as no good quality mobo from a major brand will be available at that time for a 3 years old socket type.



_ I suggested this one 
CORSAIR SMPS CX430M - 430 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC_


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

techh said:


> that motherboard is intended for gaming, which I don't play. Please suggest a motherboard that doesn't required on my end.



Don't worry too much we know what we are suggesting
I know you will not play games but the motherboard I am suggesting is only 400/- more and is a good motherboard.

Only thing for you is write down prices of suggested component and visit different computer shops ask them how much it will cost get it from someone whose price is lower or matches mdcomputers


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2018)

Minion said:


> _ I suggested this one
> CORSAIR SMPS CX430M - 430 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC_


CX 430m happens to be an older model of the CX series and is based on group regulated technology-their newer grey label CX units(introduced in 2017)are more reliable and use better quality components than their older counterparts,hence buying the CX 430 is not recommended as its based on a technology that is currently being phased out.

For the op's needs something like a CX 450 would be better suited,as somebody else has already mentioned.

Btw does anyone know why is there a dearth of Seasonic psus in the Indian market right now?


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

O


Minion said:


> _ I suggested this one
> CORSAIR SMPS CX430M - 430 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC_


OK thanks.


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

Minion said:


> Don't worry too much we know what we are suggesting
> I know you will not play games but the motherboard I am suggesting is only 400/- more and is a good motherboard.
> 
> Only thing for you is write down prices of suggested component and visit different computer shops ask them how much it will cost get it from someone whose price is lower or matches mdcomputers


That is a good idea


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> CX 430m happens to be an older model of the CX series and is based on group regulated technology-their newer grey label CX units(introduced in 2017)are more reliable and use better quality components than their older counterparts,hence buying the CX 430 is not recommended as its based on a technology that is currently being phased out.
> 
> For the op's needs something like a CX 450 would be better suited,as somebody else has already mentioned.
> 
> Btw does anyone know why is there a dearth of Seasonic psus in the Indian market right now?


I think CX430M is a new model as corsair launched value semi modular PSUs recently


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

I like Hyperx Fury RAM, can anyone suggested suitable DDR4 model  with bus speed?


----------



## techh (Jul 6, 2018)

Minion said:


> I think CX430M is a new model as corsair launched value semi modular PSUs recently


amazon saying cx430m has a new model, that is cx450
*www.amazon.in/Corsair-CP-9020058-NA-CX430M-Watts-Supply/dp/B00ALYORA4


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

techh said:


> amazon saying cx430m has a new model, that is cx450
> *www.amazon.in/Corsair-CP-9020058-NA-CX430M-Watts-Supply/dp/B00ALYORA4



Could not find out how much is for CX450M?Ask shopkeeper if there is a CX450M model and how much it costs.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2018)

@op:just buy the regular CX 450,i dont think you'll be needing the modular version,will you?

However don't buy it from amazon though,there it is grossly overpriced.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2018)

@Minion there is no confirmation of newer CX430M from any reliable source so until then assume it to be same old CX430M/similar quality(aka not good).

@techh @SaiyanGoku CX450M is from 2015 so its quality is doubtful,latest CX450/550/650 are best budget models as of now & there quality has been confirmed at jonnyguru forums .One can get them from mdcomputers(I got mine from there only).


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 7, 2018)

techh said:


> *1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
> Ans: I am blogger and I spent most of time in front of computer. I use Google Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Vivaldi browsers and watch YouTube videos.
> 
> *2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
> ...


rasberry pi 3 would be good fit for you if only need for blogging and surfing online 
*RASPBERRY PI 3 MODEL B INBULT BLUETOOTH AND Wifi
*www.amazon.in/RASPBERRY-MODEL-INBU...scsubtag=a5423745-847f-40c1-bb36-0b20c00e60c9*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> rasberry pi 3 would be good fit for you if only need for blogging and surfing online
> RASPBERRY PI 3 MODEL B INBULT BLUETOOTH AND Wifi
> *www.amazon.in/RASPBERRY-MODEL-INBULT-BLUETOOTH-Wifi/dp/B01G882L3G


Nope. It isn't meant for heavy browsing.


----------



## techh (Jul 7, 2018)

Please suggest better chipset and mother board brand for 8th generation. Price below 10k. I am still undecided over motherboard, lot of confusion which chipset to choose.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2018)

8th gen means you are going for intel,you sure about this?
ASUS PRIME H370M-PLUS Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-2666Mhz Memory)
ASUS PRIME B360M-A Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-2666Mhz Memory)
ASUS PRIME B360M-K Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 32GB DDR4-2666Mhz Memory)


----------



## techh (Jul 13, 2018)

OK, I bought the system with the below configuration that costed me 33,300.
Intel i5-8400
Gigabyte B360M DS3H
Corsair CX 450
Corsair DDR4 8GB RAM
Cooler Master Elite 310c Cabinet
Thank you so much guys for helping me in deciding the configuration.


----------



## Minion (Jul 13, 2018)

techh said:


> OK, I bought the system with the below configuration that costed me 33,300.
> Intel i5-8400
> Gigabyte B360M DS3H
> Corsair CX 450
> ...


Congrats


----------



## techh (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a doubt. The corsair CX 450 came with fused 13A power cord, can this be plugged in normal spike which we connect other adapters like of monitor and router.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 13, 2018)

techh said:


> With Chrome freezing with two windows open I am able to grab a screenshot
> View attachment 17527





techh said:


> I said Chrome with two windows, not two tabs. Its not your fault to suggest optimize PC performance, but you should know users are more advanced and have knowledge about these. I am a tech blogger, I know all the things, I optimized  my Windows 10 already.




This might be the reason for chrome memory usage 
====
Chrome is using 10-13% more RAM because of Spectre mitigation efforts
====


----------



## techh (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes, opted out site lsolation in flags and seems Chrome is way better than when feature enabled. Spectre patches on Windows and site lsolation in Chrome can impact old systems with less RAM (4GB installed), I experienced the issue. I am happy got the new configuration, not yet using it now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2018)

techh said:


> I have a doubt. The corsair CX 450 came with fused 13A power cord, can this be plugged in normal spike which we connect other adapters like of monitor and router.


CX450 has a flat pin plug which needs a flat pin to round pin adapter to connect to socket(local electronics shops sell for ~70-80). You can also reuse the usual psu power chord from your old psu too(I believe all such psu cords are 6A even though corsair supplied chord is 13A but that has no effect on psu functioning).


----------



## techh (Jul 14, 2018)

That plug is fitting into spike which I am using now, Is it safe to plug into it and use?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2018)

No issue,you are using adapter or your spike guard has flat pin socket too.


----------



## techh (Jul 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No issue,you are using adapter or your spike guard has flat pin socket too.


Thanks. Do I still need to install drivers that provided in CD for motherboard, as Windows 10 update pulls and install them. Seems Windows Update has installed basic display driver and I am seeing some exclamation marks for others. Is it mandatory to install motherboard drivers?


----------



## Minion (Jul 15, 2018)

techh said:


> Thanks. Do I still need to install drivers that provided in CD for motherboard, as Windows 10 update pulls and install them. Seems Windows Update has installed basic display driver and I am seeing some exclamation marks for others. Is it mandatory to install motherboard drivers?
> View attachment 17550


Yes,Install all drivers provided in CD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2018)

^^Not much point,MS will overwrite any older driver with its own updated driver anyway during next update.



techh said:


> Thanks. Do I still need to install drivers that provided in CD for motherboard, as Windows 10 update pulls and install them. Seems Windows Update has installed basic display driver and I am seeing some exclamation marks for others. Is it mandatory to install motherboard drivers?
> View attachment 17550


Just install those drivers from cd which are not yet installed by win 10(aka install drivers from cd excluding audio,video,lan etc).


----------



## techh (Aug 3, 2018)

How can  I buy exact corsair 8 GB DDR4 2400Mhz RAM which I bought earlier, I want to pair new one with current one.  I should've bought 16 GBkit before.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2018)

Not sure if exact model is still available but any corsair 8GB DDR4 2400 ram should be fine.


----------



## techh (Aug 4, 2018)

Ok. thanks.


----------



## techh (Aug 5, 2018)

I want to buy 120 mm fan and place on the cabinet for CPU cooling. Can I buy a cheap one available on local shops and does the fan come with connector. How much does it cost in CTC, secunderabad?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2018)

For cpu cooling it is better to buy an aftermarket cpu cooler instead of a simple cabinet fan.How much are cpu temps anyway?
*www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-Hyper-...3488910&sr=1-1&refinements=p_89:Cooler+Master


----------



## techh (Aug 6, 2018)

I am asking fan for cabinet, not cpu if you mistaken. I don't want to replace default CPU cooler intel has shipped with the processor. Speedfan is showing these temps


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2018)

I assumed you wanted to reduce processor temps(as location was side panel) hence suggested aftermarket cpu cooler. For these temps your processor is fine so why do you need a fan on side panel. This location is mainly used for cpu/gfx card cooling. For hdd cooling best location is front panel if your cabinet supports it. You can buy any coolermaster 120mm fan from amazon/major pc shopping sites. It would cost ~500 but will be much better than any local fan.

edit: seems like coolermaster fans are priced higher so you can go with this.
DEEPCOOL XFAN 120U R/R 120mm Red Fan with Red LED
DEEPCOOL XFAN 120 L/W 120mm Transparent Fan with White LED


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2018)

Buy Online | Cooler Master R4-S2S-124K-GP 120mm Case Fan | Price in India

This costs 1000-1200


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2018)

^^I doubt its current availability,seems like coolermaster simple non-led fans are out of stock everywhere.


----------



## techh (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks I am coming back to RAM again and interesting question to you. As I've already said I want to get another 8GB RAM DDR4, mine costed 6400, the seller from whom I purchased system has same RAM available for same price, other seller has same available for 5800 with different version, does RAM versions matter?
Please check the below pics.  Should I order RAM from seller 1 or Seller 2. Does version numbers play a roll when you mix RAM? If I go with seller 2, I will save 600 RS. Forget about money difference, tell me what's the good decision?


----------



## techh (Aug 8, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I assumed you wanted to reduce processor temps(as location was side panel) hence suggested aftermarket cpu cooler. For these temps your processor is fine so why do you need a fan on side panel. This location is mainly used for cpu/gfx card cooling. For hdd cooling best location is front panel if your cabinet supports it. You can buy any coolermaster 120mm fan from amazon/major pc shopping sites. It would cost ~500 but will be much better than any local fan.
> 
> edit: seems like coolermaster fans are priced higher so you can go with this.
> DEEPCOOL XFAN 120U R/R 120mm Red Fan with Red LED
> DEEPCOOL XFAN 120 L/W 120mm Transparent Fan with White LED


My cabinet front panel doesn't support fan.


----------



## Minion (Aug 8, 2018)

techh said:


> View attachment 17588 View attachment 17589 View attachment 17590 Thanks I am coming back to RAM again and interesting question to you. As I've already said I want to get another 8GB RAM DDR4, mine costed 6400, the seller from whom I purchased system has same RAM available for same price, other seller has same available for 5800 with different version, does RAM versions matter?
> Please check the below pics.  Should I order RAM from seller 1 or Seller 2. Does version numbers play a roll when you mix RAM? If I go with seller 2, I will save 600 RS. Forget about money difference, tell me what's the good decision? View attachment 17588 View attachment 17589 View attachment 17590



Get from seller with lower price they both seems same from screenshot


----------



## techh (Aug 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> Get from seller with lower price they both seems same from screenshot


But versions are different.


----------



## Minion (Aug 8, 2018)

techh said:


> But versions are different.



Doesn't matter


----------



## techh (Aug 8, 2018)

I created an account in Corsair forum and asked the same, this what the reply I got
"
I have Corsair 8GB DDR4 2400hz with version 5.39, can I purchase Same RAM that is having version 5.30? Will that cause problems when I use them together. CMK8GX4M1A240016R.
Could cause problems, we can only guarantee one kit to work well itself unfortunately."
Different versions of same ram - The Corsair User Forums 
 You can find my question and Corsair employee reply at the bottom.


----------



## techh (Aug 9, 2018)

Guys please share your opinion on this, I will take a call after that. Thanks.


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2018)

You can go ahead and buy. 
Many buy just one stick and add more sticks later. They don't sell their old and get dual/quad kit when upgrading.
I have used different brand/frequency ram sticks and it worked fine.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 9, 2018)

Could - different from can! It will work if cas latency is same.


----------



## techh (Aug 9, 2018)

I ordered RAM from seller offering lower price. After receiving it, will test it alongside with current RAM and let you know how its doing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Someone here once that older version of some corsair ram had some issue with Ryzen processor(as per dealer's reply) but I don't think version should matter.


----------



## techh (Aug 10, 2018)

Hmm


----------



## techh (Aug 12, 2018)

CPU-Z is showing My DDR4 8GB 2400 MHZ , DRAM frequency as 1196 even though xmp profile is enabled in bios. Bios is showing RAM frequency close to 2400 which is saying correct?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2018)

^^ DDR means double data rate. so you may multiply DRAM frequency by 2 .


----------



## techh (Aug 15, 2018)

Added the new RAM. OK so far, not noticing any significant difference in loading of applications and Windows. What's your take? Doesn't there a difference with 8GB and 16 GB?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2018)

techh said:


> Added the new RAM. OK so far, not noticing any significant difference in loading of applications and Windows. What's your take? Doesn't there a difference with 8GB and 16 GB?


More ram is better for multitasking. You need a ssd for better loading times.


----------



## techh (Aug 15, 2018)

OK


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2018)

You won't notice difference in loading of applications & windows just by increasing ram(unless it was very less to begin with). Dual channel faster ram especially helps with igpu performance of ryzen processors in gaming & usually for gaming on intel systems.


----------

